# Directory scrolling TOO SLOW w Bluetooth ULF



## paulmcquillan (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone else had the problem of the directory uploaded to the ULF takeing over one second per listing to scroll on the radio display? The system was installed Saturday. I have over 170x entries in the directory of the phone.

I doubt that it's related to the phone, because the directory is uploaded en-mass when the car is turned on and recognizes the phone. It's a Siemens S56 with v1.1 Bluetooth. (I work in the telecomm industry and recognize what should be possible.)

Really great answers from BMW could include a flash ROM upgrade that fixes the scroll speed (slow for a few, then really fast if you hold the arrow down)

A smart idea would be a voice command "JUMP DIRECTORY" to a particular letter of the alphabet.
Thanks
Paul


----------

